# Nazgûl talk



## Lhunithiliel (Aug 4, 2004)

I hope this topic is worth a separate thread...
I am not sure ... but anyway...

When reading those episodes where Nazgûl "talk" what do we learn? - that they _whisper_, _hiss_ or ... most times :



> A long-drawn wail came down the wind, like the cry of some evil and lonely creature. It rose and fell, and ended on a high piercing note. Even as they sat and stood, as if suddenly frozen, it was answered by another cry, fainter and further off, but no less chilling to the blood.





> ...A shrill cry rang out in the night...





> ...And even at that moment the sun for a second faltered and was obscured, as though a dark wing had passed across it. Almost beyond hearing he thought he caught, high and far up in the heavens, a cry: faint, but heart-quelling, cruel and cold.



Of course, they speak seldom, those "brethren of mine"  , but when they do, sometimes it is like humans' way of speaking - as for example in the episode Eowyn-the Witch King; but sometimes their speech is almost that of some beasts or/and some unhuman creatures ... howling, shrieking, hissing etc. ... 

And I can't recall now an episode of the Nazgûl communicating among themselves through clear speech ... 

Besides ...


> They themselves do not see the world of light as we do, but our shapes cast shadows in their minds, which only the noon sun destroys; and in the dark they perceive many signs and forms that are hidden from us: then they are most to be feared. And at all times they smell the blood of living things, desiring and hating it. Senses, too, there are other than sight or smell. We can feel their presence - it troubled our hearts, as soon as we came here, and before we saw them; they feel ours more keenly.


Quite a "beast-like" behaviour, don't you think?

And ... seldom we in fact find too mcuh of a description of their real physical appearance that would prove physiological abilities of them being able to _*speak*_ like humans as they once used to be. 
A glimpse we however have through Frodo's eyes:


> There were five tall figures: two standing on the lip of the dell, three advancing. In their white faces burned keen and merciless eyes; under their mantles were long grey robes; upon their grey hairs were helms of silver; in their haggard hands were swords of steel.
> 
> The third was taller than the others: his hair was long and gleaming and on his helm was a crown. In one hand he held a long sword, and in the other a knife; both the knife and the hand that held it glowed with a pale light



They, however, seem to posess very strong telepathic abilities. Here's a random example: (though there are quite a number more!)


> `No, I don't know,' said Gorbag's voice. `The messages go through quicker than anything could fly, as a rule. But I don't enquire how it's done. Safest not to. Grr! Those Nazgûl give me the creeps. And they skin the body off you as soon as look at you, and leave you all cold in the dark on the other side.



To sum it up ... somehow... what I wish to learn is your views on how Nazgûl actually _*spoke*_ and why they spoke in this manner. 
To me it seems that Tolkien "endowed" them with more a beast-like speech than of human-like, yet they do speak like humans at times ...
So ... what would be the meaning behind this?


----------



## Arvedui (Aug 4, 2004)

Maybe the Rings had the ability to allow them to communicate through some sort of telepathy?

Remember that Sauron was obviously capable of communicating with them (or to them) over some distance, like when Frodo claimed the Ring for himself at Sammath Naur. Perhaps the same went for how they communicated between themselves.


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Aug 4, 2004)

I very much doubt Tolkien's desire to make the Nazgul something rational if you'd like, that is, I don't think he stopped for one moment to think WHY the Nazgul could do what they could.

Having said that, the telepathy I think comes from the fact that they all inhabit a different world than ours and therefore feel each other all the more. They understand and sense the presence of any intruder in their world and in order to do this they have to be very aware of the others. I would think the Witch King would have that ability even more enhanced since he is the Captain of the Nine and well, he had to coordinate things after having received his orders.

I would suspect their speech is a little bit like with us. Their own language was the language of the shrill cries (which I think were meant more for the Ring - itself an object of Evil) and to humans they spoke the Common tongue when they had to. Orcs learnt Common so why not the Nazgul? How otherwise could the Nazgul order and boss the Orcs around?

I personally like the Nazgul much better with only their frightening presence and their cries to the Ring. They seem much more powerful than Men or Elves when they're just the hissing, smelling, crying Kings of Men. Does anybody else feel the resemblance of the Dementors of Azkaban (in Harry Potter) and the Nazgul?


----------



## Snaga (Aug 8, 2004)

The Nazgul do have physical bodies, but they are invisible. Bilbo or Frodo with the ring on do not lose their bodies, and nor do they lose the ability to speak. Recall that Bilbo yells at the spiders of Mirkwood and sings them silly songs whilst wearing the ring.

We should not be surprised if the Nazgul know the Common tongue, and therefore can talk to the Gaffer/ Farmer Maggott/ Saruman / the Southerner at Bree etc etc. They were human once. When they talk in Westron, they hiss or whisper.

Screaming is how they talk to each other, I believe. The scream across the Marish seems to have words in it that Frodo cannot discern (if I recall correctly, that comment is made). Presumably, a scream carries further than a hiss, so its good for moderate distances. I would consider that to be a long-practiced skill, and possibly a ring-made distortion.

Gorbag appears to be talking about the Nazgul's ability to communicate with Barad Dur - ie with Sauron rather than each other. If the Nazgul can communicate telepathically, there is little reason for the screaming. Of course into our reckoning might come Sauron's possession of the Palantir. Does this help him?

For further research in this topic, the Hunt for the Ring in Unfinished Tales would probably give plenty of clues.


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Aug 12, 2004)

Remember, these dudes used to be men. They know commonspeach.

The fact that they've been hanging around Minas Morgul means they have learned to speak in "Black Speach" too. Nazgul are definatly strange beings.

Hey, by the way did ya know that I can speak in Mordor tounge? Yep.

Well, I better go.  



Always,

Hobbit-queen


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Aug 13, 2004)

Hobbit-queen said:


> Hey, by the way did ya know that I can speak in Mordor tounge? Yep.



Mighty odd for a hobbit, wherever did you get around to learning it?


----------



## greypilgrim (Aug 18, 2004)

Tolkien was probably trying to make them seem scarier to the reader.


----------

